# تعليم AutoCAD 2011 بالفديو وباللغة العربية



## إسلام علي (4 أغسطس 2010)

للمشاهدة المباشرة
http://www.it3lm.net/search/label/autocad 2011 executive?&max-results=9
لتحميل المحاضرات
http://www.mahmoudqahtan.com/?page_id=2582


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sacalance (4 أغسطس 2010)

ثانكس فور يو


----------



## إسلام علي (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكما الله خيرًا


----------



## mokh (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك 
جارى التنزيل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شادى اليمانى (5 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك جميل


----------



## alaarekabe (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مجهود رائع


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (8 أغسطس 2010)

Merci beaucoup mon frère


----------



## chamil (18 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## م م محمد غنام (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور كل الشكر
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ssalam2008 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## ssalam2008 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كل العام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيدالاضحى المبارك


----------



## eng abdallah (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## alaarekabe (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا يا باشا


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## majdiotoom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو العطا (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين


----------



## سارية عثمان (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك بشر وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ashrafcoo2020 (4 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## thaher (8 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور كل الشكر
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## thaher (8 أبريل 2011)




----------



## salahokily (17 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور كل الشكر
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## amr abokresha (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في مبزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (19 أبريل 2011)

مفيد جدا


----------



## يونس الدايمي (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميلكانا (15 مايو 2011)

بااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## ود المؤيد (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ياحوده


----------



## الاستاد (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## الفرعون الشرقى (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kadrynet (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يعلن مركز النور التعليمى عن بدء كورسات جديدة لشرح 

autocad 2d
autocad 3d

ويشرف على الشرح نخبة من اكبر المهندسين التمرسين وخبرة اكثر من عشرة اعوام بادر بالحجز والاستفسار 

0193189974 - 0120911562 - 0118585670


----------



## نورالدين1987 (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا هل بامكان مساعده بتحميل autocad2011  logiciel


----------



## mohammed serrya (27 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rammah (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (10 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكما الله خيرًا*


----------



## zainabdo (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا اخي على المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

